# Remember when...................



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah, the good old days.........................................................


----------



## Kp67 (Aug 1, 2018)

There were testers for TV tubes along with replacements (and the cabinet was unlocked) in the 'Drug Store'?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

When you pulled in to a gas station and some one came out and pumped your gas checked the oil washed your windshield and $5.00 was 20 gallons.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

... Water was free and you had to pay for porn.

Aarond

.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The lowest price of gas I can recall is $0.29 a gal. 

For $1.00 worth of gas, the attendant would clean the windshield, check the air pressure in the tires, look under the hood, and check all the fluid levels.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Lowest I remember was 17.9 a gallon. First time I had to pay for gas in stead of getting it from the barn tank.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I stand corrected! I remember $0.25 a gal. 

I'd buy a dollars worth and we could cruise around town Fri. and Sat. nights.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Gas was $.10 a gallon locally during a 'gas war' early in 1973, shortly before the you-know-what.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> Ah, the good old days.........................................................
> View attachment 16752


Yeah...
And Sinclair Oil's dinosaur, and ESSO (Standard Oil of New Jersey), and SOCONY Vacuum (Standard Oil of New York)...

Back when gas cost between 10¢ and 25¢ per gallon, I was driving a car that was so old...
How old was it, Daddy?
It was so old and decrepit that I told the guy at the gas station to check the gas and fill the oil.

Retread tires were a luxury.
Mostly, mine were bought used.
Yeah, really.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I can remember paying $.18/gal when I was driving. I also remember pulling in to an ARCO station, looking at the price on the pump, and saying; "There is NO way in hell I'm ever going to pay $.50 a gallon for gas!!". I went down the road, and paid $.45/gal (I think, might have been $.46!!). You could buy a brand new car for right at $2,600, and our rent was only $80/month. But then again, I was only making $1.64/hr.!!

I guess it's all relative when you think about it. It just seems like sticker shock.


Steve,
I forgot about retreads, never could afford them. Always had to buy used tires!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was living in Spokane when $1.00 a gallon made it's appearance. I can still recall the first gas station that charged $1.00 a gallon. Man oh man, did it ever get bad press. Everyone was outraged. 

It only took another week or two, and then other gas stations did the same thing. From then on, there was no looking back.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Gas Prices Through History
The fluctuations are dizzying...gas was only 36 cents per gallon in 1970!
https://www.titlemax.com/discovery-...tomobiles/average-gas-prices-through-history/


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

In 1963 I got my Farm Drivers License and my grand father gave me a 1950 I.H. pickup to drive. We had a 500 gallon gas tank and a 1,000 gallon diesel tank. It was about 40 mils to a real gas station so I did not buy gas very often. I thought my grandpa was being real nice to give me that truck till I figured out he was getting 2 more hours work per day from me.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I remember when barbers charged $1,25 for a 'regular' haircut and $1.50 for a 'flat top.' Every haircut included a straight razor shave around the edges. They had a lather machine at each chair, and a leather 'strop' that they tuned up the razor with for each customer. My first haircut was pretty scary, but I got over it when the barber gave me a green lollipop and a big smile. The magazine rack contained _Sports Afield_, _Argosy_, _True_, _Guns & Ammo, Outdoor Life, Field & Stream, Popular Mechanics - _unashamed men's magazines_. _It was very rare to see a woman in a barber shop_._

Oh, yeah - the shop smelled like witch hazel, and the barber dusted everybody off with a powdered brush, and swept the floor around his chair after every customer. The chair was leather and chrome, with a six or eight inch pipe that looked like it came through the floor, and had a long chromed lever that the barber pumped up rapidly to get the right height, and tilted it back for the shaving part, at the end. If somebody complained about their haircut, the barber would laugh and say, 'don't worry - it'll grow off.'


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I wish I was old enough to remember when Steve's hair was not white.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I can remember going in to a general store and buy a Colt Frontier Scout and my mom was the only check the clerk did. 22 l.r. were .35 cents a box.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Worked in a gas station summer between my junior and senior years in high school 10 hour days 6 days a week for $150 a week and thought I had it made. Drove a 1963 Ford Galaxy 500 4spd 390 V8 and was sitting pretty. 
Used to be a guy who came in with a brand new 1968 GTO and fill it up with high test. About $5 total for the fillup. I used to change the oil on that car regularly and do other routine maintenance work. Lots of fun that summer, then after high school had to grow up. Life goes on.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Cait43 said:


> Ah, the good old days.........................................................
> View attachment 16752


When Quaker Sludge was worth a hoot.LOL
In the 80's and some of the 90' they, and others, put paraffin in oil. What sporting times. I had a pickup sludged up 3 times on the same F150. It was a blast to clean out. I finally cut the screen out of it and drove it for 4-5 more years without problem.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

Cait43 said:


> Ah, the good old days.........................................................
> View attachment 16752


Still have two of those. Just don't have any cans to push them into. LOL.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

Well, thanks fella's.
I'm a 50 cent cab ride from turning 60. 
I didn't feel old old, until I read all these posts and remembered them all! 
I can still smell that new haircut. Probably 'cause where I go, it's all still like that. 3 guys, 3 chairs, lots of magazines and about 500 baseball caps nailed to the walls.

Gas in NJ was 0.44 when I started driving.

Life sure was simple once.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Haircuts were a quarter when I was a little kid (early 50's). And a trip to our local movie theater was twenty cents for admission and fifteen cents for a box of popcorn. If you wanted buttered popcorn, it was in a large cup for twenty-five cents and they gave you two swirl shots of real butter. When you turned twelve, the admission price went up to adult, which was 50 cents. My first real date was when I was twelve, so was the girl, and we doubled with another couple for the movies. Cost me over a dollar.

A scoop of ice cream at a local High's was five cents. Two scoops were ten cents. When I got my first car, a new 1964 Corvair Spyder in July '64, gas was 28 cents a gallon for premium (the Spyder had a turbocharged engine). That car cost me $2650.

When we went cruising or to a party, we would go to DC to buy our beer. You could get a six-pack of 10-ounce Budweisers (yes 10-ounce cans) for 89 cents. That and some pretzels and a few Slim Jims and we were off and running to the George Washington Parkway, which we called Liquor Up Run.

My first job out of high school in 1964 was as a letter carrier with the post office and my pay was $2.33 per hour. Next increase took it up to $2.56 an hour and the last one before I left that job was $2.73 an hour. I was also playing in a rock band so had some additional money coming in with that.

Simpler times, for the most part, and one heck of a lot of fun. We probably didn't know how good we had it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Southernboy you made big money. I made $25.00 a week working on my grand father's ranch. I got a 1950 I.H. pickup truck. Closest movie theater was 3 hours away so not much chance to go on dates to watch movies.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Not hardly


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I remember things like getting our first micro wave oven. How did we heat food before that? We had like 4 channels on TV and you actually turned a dial to change stations. People thought at one time computers were useless. The internet was run on phone lines and you could get charged long distance for using it. Yes like a $80 phone bill for spending a couple hours linked to your uncle in floriDA. $4.50 an hour was a good starting wage. A pack of Cigarettes was under a dollar and you could smoke almost anywhere.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

rustygun said:


> Well I remember things like getting our first micro wave oven. How did we heat food before that? We had like 4 channels on TV and you actually turned a dial to change stations. People thought at one time computers were useless. The internet was run on phone lines and you could get charged long distance for using it. Yes like a $80 phone bill for spending a couple hours linked to your uncle in floriDA. $4.50 an hour was a good starting wage. A pack of Cigarettes was under a dollar and you could smoke almost anywhere.


And smoking wasn't bad for you back then, either.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> Southernboy you made big money. I made $25.00 a week working on my grand father's ranch. I got a 1950 I.H. pickup truck. Closest movie theater was 3 hours away so not much chance to go on dates to watch movies.


Not big money but I was doing okay for 1964-65. The area in which I grew up had everything. And I had a ball in my teen years.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

rustygun said:


> Well I remember things like getting our first micro wave oven. How did we heat food before that? We had like 4 channels on TV and you actually turned a dial to change stations. People thought at one time computers were useless. The internet was run on phone lines and you could get charged long distance for using it. Yes like a $80 phone bill for spending a couple hours linked to your uncle in floriDA. $4.50 an hour was a good starting wage. A pack of Cigarettes was under a dollar and you could smoke almost anywhere.


You're clearly younger than I am. When I was little, around four years old, there were only three families in my neighborhood with TV's. And two of those were elderly with grown children. The one kid who's family had a TV used to be swamped with local kids in the afternoon to watch Howdy Doody.

I remember when TV stations would come on in the morning for a couple of hours and then go off the air until early evening time. While they were off you would get a "test pattern" broadcast.

Computers, I believe the analogue computer, were introduced into "common" use the year I was born; 1946. When I quit smoking, at 21 in 1967, a pack of Marlboro's cost 25 cents and a carton of those cost $2.19.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

We got our first TV in 1963 only got reception in good weather first phone in 1965. Farm DL at 13 in 1963


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"...And you knew where you were, then:
Girls were girls and men were men!
Mister, we could use a man like Herbert Hoover again.
Didn't need no welfare states:
Everybody pulled his weight.
Gee, our old LaSalle ran great!
Those were the days!"


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I can remember in the late '60s and early '70s buying "recycled" oil at the gas station, because we couldn't afford "new" oil!


----------

